# Shock Question



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I have an 07 outty 800 and my shocks have gotten alot softer in the front. I can easily push the front end down. Sometimes when I compress the shocks they dont always come all the way back up but u can pick up on the front rack and pick it up the rest of the way. Do I need new shocks or just springs? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Well all springs fade with time and use you should be able to adjust them and if there all the way tight you can put a spring spacer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Spring spacer will only help for a little while. I'd look for stock replacements someone might be parting out. Or get HL or EPI shock springs if $$ is there. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I already have spring spacers on them. The shock springs arent as stiff at all anymore. So I just need springs?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

but new springs. id do high lifter springs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah just need new springs then


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Springs hold the weight, shocks just keep them from bouncing. - BRP has notriously soft springs, though they have gotten better in the past few years. 

On the cheap I'd go with aftermarket springs to replace what you have. - If you really want a nice upgrade you can get the Fox Podium shocks/springs (same as the XXC models) brand new on evilbay for around $520 for all four. Much better springs & shocks.


----------

